# Fresno State Univ. Car Show May 18th



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

Hello, I just wanted to invite everyone in or near the Fresno area to a car show thats being held at 9am Sunday May 18, 2003 @ Fresno State University. The Central Valley S2000 Club is meeting earlier at 8am, the Kripsy Kremes in Fresno (Blackstone/Nees). Please post if your interested in joining us. We might have a group drive later in the afternoon. I will post any additional info as soon as I get them but for now you can visit our Central Valley forum below:

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1649637#post1649637

Again, please post if your interested and also if you can make it. This isn't strictly a "S2000" meet. We welcome any car enthusiast to join us.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

Ok, were meeting at Krispy Kremes at 7:45am and leaving promptly at 8am and heading towards FSU to enter the car show. Here is the address to the Krispy Kremes, so you can use mapquest to draw up a map from where you are:

Fresno
8040 N. Blackstone Ave
Frensno, CA 93650 US


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, nice, but I have paintball on that day and can't miss it lol


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

SangerSE-R said:


> *haha, nice, but I have paintball on that day and can't miss it lol *


that's cool, I'll post any future meets here again incase you can make them.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

It looks like a few of us might go up there, but we wouldn't be entering the car show or anything like that.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

kbrassfi said:


> *It looks like a few of us might go up there, but we wouldn't be entering the car show or anything like that. *


that's fine, the deadline to enter the car show was april 29th I believe, I think 1 or 2 S2000 have entered the show besides that everyone else meeting up are just attending.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

Just an update, I've posted/e-mailed in the forums below, and just to remind people who are interested or plan to go that FSU Car Show it's going to be a week from this posting, Sunday May 18th, we meet at 7:45am Krispy Kremes on Blackstone/Nees and leave 8am to the car show. Click on the link below to view the latest details at our Central Valley Forum: 

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121530 

Below are some of the forums I've posted/e-mailed people in the Central Valley area:

AcuraWorld
AudiWorld
Automotive Forums
Bakersfield Street Racing
Bimmerforums
CCCBMWCCA
Central Valley Street Racing
ClubLexus
Corvette 
RacingFlix
DTM Power
Honda-Acura.net
Honda Acura Club
Hondahookup
HondaSociety
Honda-Tech
i-Club
JDM Honda Civic
MBWorld
Miata.net
Nissan Forums
NSX Prime
NSX Sport Cars Forums
Purehonda
S2Ki.com
Superhonda
Supraforums
Temple of VTEC
Toyota Nation
Funcarsonline
ClubSi
Vtecpower
VWvortex
Club RSX
JSpeed
Onlineshowoff
Team Integra


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn thats a lot of fourms. Well like kbrassi said a few of us are going to be there for sure. I know I will.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So how many people from thoes fourms have replied?


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> *So how many people from thoes fourms have replied? *


Great to hear that you guys are coming, from the other forums, I'd say about 20+ members either replied/messaged me so I'd expect 10+ and they bring there buddies from other forums or what not so I hope to see atleast 15+ at our little meet


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

I tallied up people who said they were either coming or were thinking about coming:

Bakersfield Street Racing
1) ghwrestler03

Bimmerforums
2) Chongus
3) Reed

Central Valley Street Racing
4) kaj750

Corvetteforum
5) 84FromHell
6) whip383
7) Diego M
8) TIMSPEED

HONDA - ACURA.NET
9) HONDAmail.net

HondaSociety
10) TheNextAZN

Honda-Tech.com
11) Alpha_GSR
12) B18RCoupe

JDM Honda Civic
13) Josh

Nissan Forums
14) kbrassfi
15) Nostrodomas

Central Valley S2000 Club (www.cvs2ks.com)
16) 9000RED
17) BoostedS2K8888
18) gomarlins3
19) Optimus
20) s2kpunisher

SuperHonda
21) Melt
22) ZuM00SI

Supraforums
23) Dark_Blue
24) StRiCtLY iMpOrTS
25) jbsupra95
26) varanus

Team Integra
27) cmezoom11

Plus a few e-mails I sent out to people, some people might not post and just show up and people coming might bring along some friends so roughly expecting 20+ cars to show up.
If your interested in joining us please post now so we can save spots at Krispy Kremes or later on at the Fresno State parking lot.
Also bring cash incase of parking fees & food.

*Out of Towners:* print out maps from www.mapquest.com to these location, incase you can't meet us at Krispy Kreme and you miss us leaving for FSU, just continue on to FSU.

Meet @ 7:45
Krispy Kremes
8040 N. Blackstone Ave 
Frensno, CA 93650 US

Fresno State University
5241 N. Maple Avenue 
Fresno, CA 93740-8027


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

Just reminding everyone going, tomorrow's the big day, see ya there!


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

4 s2000s
1 nsx
1 integra
1 civic hb
1 miata
1 e36 m3
1 accord

showed up I guess people were partying hard sat nite 

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=124000


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey, me and Heath met you on Sunday, let us know maybe we can set something up like we were talking about meet up and everything.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

kbrassfi said:


> *hey, me and Heath met you on Sunday, let us know maybe we can set something up like we were talking about meet up and everything. *


Hopefully we will get a group drive to either Yosemite or Lake Shaver in the future I'll keep you posted.


----------

